# Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?



## Meli-Maus (22. Februar 2010)

*Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Hallo Ihr!   Ich bräuchte mal nen Rat, reicht der Boxed Kühler der bei der CPU beiliegt um ihn richtig zu kühlen oder brauch ich zwingend einen anderen?  Lüfter hab ich vorne und hinten einen 12cm drin.  Wenn ja, dann müsste ich mir einen Lüfter hier holen Cooling - CPU-Khler - HiQ24 Onlineshop - Aus Liebe zur Hardware! und zwar müsste er verfügbar in Alsdorf sein. Preiswert wäre echt gut, da ich mit meinem Budget sowieso schon drüber bin! Danke!!!


----------



## kress (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Der Boxed Kühler ist ganz ok, jedoch ist der Lüfter relativ laut. Ein Billigkühler <15 Euro ist wohl ähnlich. Preiswert ist der  Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 für 16€.
Oder eben ein Mugen 2 für 40€ mit super Kühlleistung.
Ohne Oc und mit kleinem Gehäuse reicht auch der Freezer 7.


----------



## Wishes (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Hallo,
also so ein billig Kühler rentiert sich nicht, so schlecht sind die boxed Kühler heutzutage nicht mehr. Für ~15 bekommst du nen anständigen gebrauchten, das wäre m.E. ne Überlegung wert, wenn du ihn als Limit takten willst, oder gerne nen sehr leisen PC hättest.


----------



## darkycold (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

der ac freezer 7 pro ... Naja
Der sollte dann aber auch schon langsam an die Grenze kommen...
Der
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C Heatpipe Cooler 120mm
ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Solange du nicht groß übertaktest reicht der Kühler natürlich aus. Allerdings sind die Boxed-Kühler meistens zu laut, was mich persönlich stört.

Ich habe diesen Kühler auf meinem 965er:

CPU Kühler Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro - HiQ24 Onlineshop - Aus Liebe zur Hardware!

Den würde ich dir empfehlen, ist billig, sehr leise und hält meinen 965er sogar bei 4,0GHz Übertaktung in einem sicheren Temperatur-Bereich. 

Wenn du mehr Geld für einen Kühler ausgeben möchtest gibt es natürlich noch bessere...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Nimm den Scythe Mugen 2, mit dem hast du auch später noch Spaß und der ist schön leise .
Billig ist so 'ne Sache, der AC Freezer 7 Pro ist schon durchweg gut und recht leise, hat aber im Sommer keine großen Reserven mehr... 
Wenn du dir schon eine CPU für mehr als 120 Euro kaufst, sollte ein wenig Geld für einen ordentlichen Kühler drin sein, oder ?
Der Boxed-Kühler wäre für mich keine Lösung mehr... bei Modellen von mehr als 65 Watt TDP sind mir die Dinger viel zu laut.


----------



## Meli-Maus (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Solange du nicht groß übertaktest reicht der Kühler natürlich aus. Allerdings sind die Boxed-Kühler meistens zu laut, was mich persönlich stört.
> 
> Ich habe diesen Kühler auf meinem 965er:
> 
> ...



  Hallo und vielen Dank!   Der scheint preislich sehr interessant zu sein :o) Ist der den wirklich besser als der Boxed? Ich muss zugeben, ich verstehe nicht ganz soviel von dem Zeugs ))) Würde auch noch 5-10Euro mehr ausgeben also bis 25 Euro!   Vielen lieben Dank für euere hilfe, ihr seid echt Spitze!


----------



## kress (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Sicherer Temp-Bereich bei 4ghz mit dem Teil? 70°C??
Auf der Hp steht das der ac freezer 64 pro nur bis am2 geht, kein am2+/am3, aber wenn du ihn drauf hast.
Der Achilles liegt in der Mugen 2 Preisspanne, da würd ich lieber zum Mugen greifen.


----------



## Meli-Maus (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Okay, ich denke ich werd den Mugen nehmen, vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Riot_deluxe (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Lustig, dass hier gleich alle "Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro" schreiben. Also nimm den wenn du nicht so viel Kohle für einen Kühler hast.

Haha, ich sollte mal als Profilbild ein Bild von meiner Freundin rein machen, dann bekomme ich bestimmt auch immer so schnell, so viel Antworten


----------



## Riot_deluxe (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



kress schrieb:


> Sicherer Temp-Bereich bei 4ghz mit dem Teil? 70°C??
> Auf der Hp steht das der ac freezer 64 pro nur bis am2 geht, kein am2+/am3, aber wenn du ihn drauf hast.



Schwöre! Wenn ich Prime laufen lasse, geht die Temperatur des CPU auf max. 56° (Raumtemperatur 22°). Habe allerdings auch gute Gehäuse-Lüfter. Zum Dauerbetrieb im Hochsommer mit 4GHz ist er natürlich nicht geeignet...

Achja, gute Wärmeleitpaste macht auch was aus. Aber bevor ich mir einen Mugen für 40€ kaufe, hole ich m,ir dann lieber gleich eine Wakü (Bin gerade am sparen dafür..).


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Lustig, dass hier gleich alle "Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro" schreiben.



Nö, Erfahrung. Wenn schon günstig, dann wenigstens AC. Die bauen noch ganz brauchbare Sachen.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Haha, ich sollte mal als Profilbild ein Bild von meiner Freundin rein machen, dann bekomme ich bestimmt auch immer so schnell, so viel Antworten





Würden die Leute anständiges Posten lernen, könnte man manchen Menschen auch schneller helfen (nicht auf dich bezogen ).
Sonst darfst du dann erstmal zu kühlende CPU, das Budget und die Gehäusebelüftung erfragen, das zieht sich dann.
Dann kommt irgendwer daher, wirft die Corsair H50 ins Feld und es wird ne Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun gebrochen, ob Wasser-, Luft- oder Hybridkühler besser sind und welcher Kühler den längsten äääh die beste Kühlleistung hat .

Edit: Grad hab ich den Post fertig, les ich deinen neuen:





> Achja, gute Wärmeleitpaste macht auch was aus. Aber bevor ich mir einen Mugen für 40€ kaufe, hole ich m,ir dann lieber gleich eine Wakü (Bin gerade am sparen dafür..)


Naja, ne ordentliche Wakü kostet auch 150 Euro, ist doch noch eine etwas andere Dimension.


----------



## darkycold (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Schwöre! Wenn ich Prime laufen lasse, geht die Temperatur des CPU auf max. 56° (Raumtemperatur 22°). Habe allerdings auch gute Gehäuse-Lüfter. Zum Dauerbetrieb im Hochsommer mit 4GHz ist er natürlich nicht geeignet...
> 
> Achja, gute Wärmeleitpaste macht auch was aus. Aber bevor ich mir einen Mugen für 40€ kaufe, hole ich m,ir dann lieber gleich eine Wakü (Bin gerade am sparen dafür..).




NEVER

Ich hab nen 945 mit 95 watt und komme bei einem voll besetztem midgard auf 53C°.

Dein 965 hat 140 oder 125 Watt. Also entweder C2 oder C3

Kann nicht glauben, dass du solche Temps hast. 
Es sei denn du hast den Originallüfter gegen zwei 120er mit 2500 touren getauscht!!

MfG darkycold


----------



## Meli-Maus (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Hallo ich hab jetzt den Mugen verbaut... Nach Stunden (( Menno, mein Rücken tut weh...

Jetzt hab ich ihn erstmals angemacht, und der Lüfter zuckte nur kurz, geht er erst an, wenn er zu warm wird? Oder ist das Fehler, hab nen bissken Angst ;(


----------



## Meli-Maus (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

bzw. er läuft für ne Sekunde an, beim Start


----------



## Meli-Maus (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

jetzt ist er laut bios auf 27 Grad, und er zuckt nur ab und an, der System-Fan läuft aber ganz normal  Lüfter Kaputt?  

Entschuldigt bitte das ich euch nerve, aber meine PC Kentnisse beschränken sich auf Sims 3 und nen ein zwei Rechner INstallationen von vor 6 Jahren  Den Lüfter hab ich auch nur mittels YOuTube draufbekommen


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Leg' den Rechner beim basteln auf den Tisch, dann geht's dem Rücken nächstes mal besser^^.
Schau mal im Bios nach der CPU-Lüftersteuerung, da gibt's meistens so ne Option zum Einstellen der gewünschten Betriebstemperatur o.Ä..
Erst wenn dieser Wert erreicht wird, springt der Lüfter an (wozu auch vorher  der Mugen hat halt gut Reserven und dem Lüfter wird die anliegenden Spannung noch zu niedrig sein). Der System-Fan wird zwar auch nach Temperatur geregelt, läut aber immer. 
Ansonsten ab nach Windows, Prime 95 anschmeissen und die Temperaturen mit Core-Temp im Auge behalten.
Wenn die Temperatur zu hoch wird und der Lüfter trotzdem nicht anspringt, kannst erstmal den Stecker ziehen und neustarten und dich dann nochmal melden.


----------



## Dude101 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Der läuft wohl erst ab ner bestimmten Temp an. Das zucken lässt ich vermuten dass Q-Fan im Bios an ist. Lass mal Prime laufen wenner da nicht angeht stimmt wirklich was nicht


----------



## Meli-Maus (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Ihr habt wie immer Recht, ab 30Grad sprang er an, hätte ich ihn doch lieber vom Laden zusammen lassen bauen, das war mühsam ;D Danke erstmal, nun erstmal windows installieren


----------



## Ahab (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Naja, so lernt man dazu!  Ist ganz normal, dass es nicht gleich beim ersten Mal hinhaut.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



Meli-Maus schrieb:


> hätte ich ihn doch lieber vom Laden zusammen lassen bauen, das war mühsam


Sag' sowas lieber nicht in einem Extreme-Forum ... (beim nächsten mal geht's eh schneller, nach ner Mugen-Montage schockt einen wenig)


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

und der Mugen passt ohne Probleme in das Elite gehäuse oder hast du doch ein anderes geholt Oo???


----------



## Meli-Maus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> und der Mugen passt ohne Probleme in das Elite gehäuse oder hast du doch ein anderes geholt Oo???



  Hab das ASGARd genommen, jedoch ist das Mainboard was ich mir ausgesucht habe nicht wirklich gut geeignet, musste nun leider das komplette Teil drehen


----------



## ATTNTAAT (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Cooler Master 212 Plus .. liegt ca. bei 30 € 

.. Btw. hab den X4 965 mit nem Mugen 2 .. und hab beim zocken so um die 40 bis 45 grad..

mfG
.. Ps: sieht grad dass n Kühler gekauft wurde und rammt den Kopf gegen die Wand... -.-


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Beim Zocken komm ich auf 37°C mit silent-Einstellung, unter Prime95 lande ich dann bei 45-47°C.
955er hab ich.


----------



## ATTNTAAT (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Ich hab ihn Passiv drinne ..  Aber ist wirklich n sehr zu empfehlender Kühler ..


----------



## BMW M-Power (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

also wie mein vorredner schon sagt, der Mugen 2 ist echt nen Top Kühler für sein Geld.

Jedoch eignet sich der Ninja noch besser zum Passiv kühlen, da hier die lamellen abstände größer sind.


----------



## Meli-Maus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> also wie mein vorredner schon sagt, der Mugen 2 ist echt nen Top Kühler für sein Geld.
> 
> Jedoch eignet sich der Ninja noch besser zum Passiv kühlen, da hier die lamellen abstände größer sind.



   Hallo,  ich hab noch ne Frage, aufgrund der beschaffenheit des Mainboards, musste ich den Mugen anders als gewollt montieren, ich hab mal nen Bild gemacht:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ist halt noch nicht richtig verkabelt, war quasi ein Testlauf :-* sieht jetzt nen bisschen anders aus, aber das tut nüxxx zur sache    Das Problem is, das nun der Lüfter auf Lüfter trifft, das is ja nun nicht so prickelnd, auf die andere Seite kann der CPU Lüfter aber auch nicht, da dort der RAM steckt, das verhindert auch, das ich den ganzen Kühlkörper drehen kann. Der Gehäuse Lüfter hinten zieht die Luft rein, genau wie der CPU Lüfter der die Luft in den Kühlkörper bläöst, vorne is auch noch nen Lüfter drin, wo ich die Luft zurzeit noch reinziehen lasse... denke es wäre bei diesem Umständen sinnvoller vorne den Lüfter rausziehen zu lassen oder? Hätte mich mal besser informieren soll ob der Lüfter überhaupt auf das Mutterbrett passt     Liebste Grüße Melanie


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Dreh mal den Lüfter hinten und am Cpu-Kühler um, damit der Luftstrom von vorne nach hinten geht. Der Mugen dürfte damit locker kühl bleiben und der Lüfter kann ja saugend am Mugen befestigt werden, das ist auch ok.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Beim mugen 2 kann man den Lüfter einige mm nach oben und unten verschieben, passt er in der obersten stellung denn immer noch nicht über den RAM? leider erkenn ich auf dem kleinen Bild nicht so viel^^

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wär (wenn dein Gehäuse oben Löcher hat) den Lüfter unten an die schmale Seite zu bauen (hab ich ebenfalls gemacht, jedoch ist bei mir der Kühler selber um 90 grad gedreht)
Bin mir aber nicht sicher wieviel Platz da noch zur Grafikkarte ist, sonst saugt der nur deren Warme Luft und heizt die CPU unnötig auf.

Wenns wirklich sonst nicht geht, dann dreh aber auf jeden Fall den vorderen Lüfter, sodass ein konstanter Luftfluss durch dein Gehäuse geht.
Von allen Seiten reinpusten lassen bringt nämlich deutlich weniger


----------



## ATTNTAAT (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Montier' den Lüfter lieber dass der Von vorne nach hinten bläst.
So machts am meisten Sinn...
Das mit dem Lüfter nach oben bauen Finde ich nicht so toll, warme Luft steigt eh nach oben..
Das Gehäuse dürfte keine Löcher oben haben .. 
Deshalb macht die "normale" Montage am meisten Sinn ..
Wenn der Lüfter n paar cm über den Mugen 2 rüber ragt ist das nicht schlimm..
Das Monster hat eh genug Power 
mfG

PS: Den Lüfter dahinter kann man sich auch sparen .. reicht vollkommen der 120er


----------



## Meli-Maus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Vielen Dank!   Werds mir nach der Abreit nochmal ansehen!   Danke Leute!


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Das Bild is sehr klein, da sieht man nix, kannst du das mal bitte hier im Forum hochladen?


----------



## Meli-Maus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



GrimReaper1908 schrieb:


> Beim mugen 2 kann man den Lüfter einige mm nach oben und unten verschieben, passt er in der obersten stellung denn immer noch nicht über den RAM? leider erkenn ich auf dem kleinen Bild nicht so viel^^
> 
> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wär (wenn dein Gehäuse oben Löcher hat) den Lüfter unten an die schmale Seite zu bauen (hab ich ebenfalls gemacht, jedoch ist bei mir der Kühler selber um 90 grad gedreht)
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher wieviel Platz da noch zur Grafikkarte ist, sonst saugt der nur deren Warme Luft und heizt die CPU unnötig auf.
> ...



  Ne dann passt er leider immer noch nicht, das hatte ich bereits getestet


----------



## Meli-Maus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



kress schrieb:


> Das Bild is sehr klein, da sieht man nix, kannst du das mal bitte hier im Forum hochladen?



Directupload.net - Dw4j7rejk.jpg   So sollte es besser sein


----------



## ATTNTAAT (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

http://s11.directupload.net/images/100223/w4j7rejk.jpg

Das ist der richtige Link 
Wie gesagt teste es nachher einfach mal, wird schon klappen 

mfG

PS: da war jemand schneller O_O


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

A, viel besser. 

Befindet sich der Frontlüfter auch auf Höhe des Mugens? Wenn ja, dann lass alle Lüfter nach hinten pusten um einen Luftstrom zu erzeugen. 
Falls nicht würde ich dir einen zusätlichen Lüfter vor dem Mugen empfehlen, denke aber die Kühlung reicht locker aus, jedoch zum übertakten sollte man doch für mehr Luftzug sorgen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

boxed kühler sind zwar ganz kühltechnisch in ordnung, leider machen sie aber auch verhältnismäßig viel krach! für mutige übertakter muss sovieso ein anderer kühler her.
der hier bereits schon vorgeschlagene ac freezer 7 pro rev.2 ist eine günstige, leise und gute kühlalternative zum boxed-propeller!

darüber hinaus ist er, meiner meinung nach, selbst für nicht übertakter, eine formschöne investition und einfach zu montieren.
(wärmeleitpaste in der regel bereits am kühler angebracht)


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> boxed kühler sind zwar ganz kühltechnisch in ordnung, leider machen sie aber auch verhältnismäßig viel krach! für mutige übertakter muss sovieso ein anderer kühler her.
> der hier bereits schon vorgeschlagene ac freezer 7 pro rev.2 ist eine günstige, leise und gute kühlalternative zum boxed-propeller!
> 
> darüber hinaus ist er, meiner meinung nach, selbst für nicht übertakter, eine formschöne investition und einfach zu montieren.
> (wärmeleitpaste in der regel bereits am kühler angebracht)



Soweit ich das erkenne ist der Mugen 2 bereits eingebaut, der Eintrag kommt wohl etwas spät.


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

spät ist besser als nie!
sein kühler kann ja nochmals ausgetauscht werden...


----------



## BMW M-Power (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

"sein" ist eine sie  ..


----------



## Meli-Maus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



kress schrieb:


> A, viel besser.
> 
> Befindet sich der Frontlüfter auch auf Höhe des Mugens? Wenn ja, dann lass alle Lüfter nach hinten pusten um einen Luftstrom zu erzeugen.
> Falls nicht würde ich dir einen zusätlichen Lüfter vor dem Mugen empfehlen, denke aber die Kühlung reicht locker aus, jedoch zum übertakten sollte man doch für mehr Luftzug sorgen.



 Hi du,   Der Frontlüfter befindet sich leider unten im Gehäuse.  Wäre diese Lösung, den okay? Ich hab das mal skizziert  Directupload.net - D3wkb9jsz.jpg


----------



## BMW M-Power (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Guck mal... Du musst es genau anders rum machen...

Vorne frische luft rein, den lüfter vom Kühler einfach mal auf die andere seite machen, und den hinteren Lüfter auch raus pusten lassen 


MfG
Pascal


----------



## Meli-Maus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Guck mal... Du musst es genau anders rum machen...
> 
> Vorne frische luft rein, den lüfter vom Kühler einfach mal auf die andere seite machen, und den hinteren Lüfter auch raus pusten lassen
> 
> ...



  Jau so wars auch geplant, nur leider gehts nicht auf der anderen Seiten , weil der RAM im Weg steht, höchstens halt, wenn ich den CPU Lüfter quasi auf die RAM BAnk aufsetzen lassen würde, das geht aber imo auch nicht, weil er dann an die Gehäuse Wand schlägt  Daher suche ich nach eineralternative,  das einzige was mir noch einfallen würde, das ich den CPU Lüfter umdrehe, daher, dass er die Luft vom Kühl-Gerippe (nennt man das so?) rausziehen würde, und der Gehäuse Lüfter dahinter ebenfalls die Luft rauszieht, is das dann besser?


----------



## BMW M-Power (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Das ist auch nicht das wahre.
Ich habe grade noch das selbe board mit dem Kühler verbaut.
So lange du keine Corsair Dominator hast, ist das garkein Problem.
Der Lüfter liegt zwar auf den Rams auf, was aber nicht schlimm ist.

Wenn ich Zuhause bin, mach ich mal ne zeichnung


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Ne das ist die zweit schlechteste Lösung. Dann mach's wie beim Lian Li A05. 

*- Hintere Gehäuselüfter bläst rein.*

*- CPU Lüfter bläst in die gleiche Richtung, jedoch aktiv auf den Kühlturm.*

*- Vordere Gehäuselüfter bläst raus.*

Dann hast du einfach die ganze Kette umgedreht.


----------



## Meli-Maus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ne das ist die zweit schlechteste Lösung. Dann mach's wie beim Lian Li A05.
> 
> *- Hintere Gehäuselüfter bläst rein.*
> 
> ...



   Also so wie ich das oben skizziert hatte?  
Siehe hier : Directupload.net - D3wkb9jsz.jpg 



  @BMW  Nuja, dann hast du aber denke ich ein anderes Gehäuse, weil zwischen Kühlkörper und Gehäuse-Wand is maximal noch nen cm oder so platz


----------



## BMW M-Power (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Denk mal nach... Warme luft steigt nach oben... Von daher ist das relativ sinnfrei.

Ausserdem... wieso sollte sie das ganze umdrehen, wenn sie die andere möglichkeit hat.



Meli-Maus schrieb:


> @BMW  Nuja, dann hast du aber denke ich ein anderes Gehäuse, weil zwischen Kühlkörper und Gehäuse-Wand is maximal noch nen cm oder so platz




Joa... da muss ich dir recht geben...


----------



## Meli-Maus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Denk mal nach... Warme luft steigt nach oben... Von daher ist das relativ sinnfrei.
> 
> Ausserdem... wieso sollte sie das ganze umdrehen, wenn sie die andere möglichkeit hat.
> 
> ...



  So habs grad getestet, rausstehen lassen vom CPU Lüfter, daher an der anderen Seite passt leider nicht, dann geht die Wand nimmer zu.


----------



## Wendigo (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Was für Hardware hast dir jetzt eigentlich gekauft?


----------



## BMW M-Power (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

mhm... das ist natürlich blöd :/

Der kühler ist halt naja... bisschen hoch...


----------



## Meli-Maus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> mhm... das ist natürlich blöd :/
> 
> Der kühler ist halt naja... bisschen hoch...



  Ja leider, hätte ich doch lieber den Boxed draufgelassen  Naja jetzt werd 
ichs halt erstmal so machen wie in der Skizzierung, wenn er zu warm 
wird, muss ich mir was überlegen. 
Gibt es ein Tool, das die Volllast Simuliert und mir dabei oder danach die erreichten Temperaturen anzeigt? 

@Wendigo  
Im Prinzip die gleiche Hardware wie in meinem anderen Thread ))      

 Vielen Liebe G


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



Meli-Maus schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das oben skizziert hatte?
> Siehe hier : Directupload.net - D3wkb9jsz.jpg



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das diese Kühlung sehr effektiv ist, du hast dann bestimmt vorne oben viel warme Luft, da die ja nach oben steigt und nicht vom Lüfter unten abgesaugt werden kann.

Optimal ist eben von vorne unten nach hinten oben, was ja auch passt wenn du alle Lüfter nach hinten drehst. Des Weitern fördert dein Netzteil ja auch noch Wärme von hinten oben ab, was das Konzept noch ein wenig besser macht.


----------



## Zus3l (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



Meli-Maus schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Tool, das die Volllast Simuliert und mir dabei oder danach die erreichten Temperaturen anzeigt?



Prime95 zum auslasten 
HWMonitor oder everest zum messen


----------



## BMW M-Power (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



Meli-Maus schrieb:


> Ja leider, hätte ich doch lieber den Boxed draufgelassen  Naja jetzt werd
> ichs halt erstmal so machen wie in der Skizzierung, wenn er zu warm
> wird, muss ich mir was überlegen.
> Gibt es ein Tool, das die Volllast Simuliert und mir dabei oder danach die erreichten Temperaturen anzeigt?
> ...




Du kannst Prime95 laufen lassen, dass lastet die kerne alle voll aus.

Temperaturen kannst du mit CoreTemp auslesen.



Zus3l schrieb:


> Prime95 zum auslasten
> HWMonitor oder everest zum messen



Besser CoreTemp, dass ist am genausten.


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Würde dir auch noch empfehlen die Grafikkarte mit Furmark zu quälen um mehr warme Luft zu erzeugen um damit zu sehen, ob dein Lüfterkonzept wirkt.


----------



## Zus3l (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Besser CoreTemp, dass ist am genausten.



Noch besser beides parallel um auf etwaige Abweichungen aufmerksam zu werden


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Da das NT oben ist bei dir, macht mein Vorschlag leider auch wenig Sinn. Das mit der Thermik ist übrigens echt vernachlässigbar.. 

Warum kannst du den Lüfter nicht wie vorgesehen einbauen? Rücke den Lüfter doch einfach etwas zu recht. Oder pack die Speicher Riegel einfach in die anderen beiden Steckplätze.


----------



## Meli-Maus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Da das NT oben ist bei dir, macht mein Vorschlag leider auch wenig Sinn. Das mit der Thermik ist übrigens echt vernachlässigbar..
> 
> Warum kannst du den Lüfter nicht wie vorgesehen einbauen? Rücke den Lüfter doch einfach etwas zu recht. Oder pack die Speicher Riegel einfach in die anderen beiden Steckplätze.



  hallo 
 Lüfter zurecht rücken geht nicht, er stößt dann an die Gehäuse Wand. Die Speicherriegel in die anderen Slots packen, reicht leider auch nicht aus. 

Ich werd dann wahrscheinlich den CPU Lüft und Gehäuse Lüfter hinten nach draußen absaugen lassen, oder sollte man das nich?  

 Danke an die Antworten : )


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Nein, das geht natürlich. Aber die Temperaturen werden kaum besser als mit dem Boxed-Kühler sein. 

Vl packs du einfach nen 92mmLüfter an Stelle des 120ers an den Kühlturm. Notfalls bekommst du das mit Draht etc hin. Mädels sind doch kreativ und gut im Basteln!


----------



## Meli-Maus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Nein, das geht natürlich. Aber die Temperaturen werden kaum besser als mit dem Boxed-Kühler sein.
> 
> Vl packs du einfach nen 92mmLüfter an Stelle des 120ers an den Kühlturm. Notfalls bekommst du das mit Draht etc hin. Mädels sind doch kreativ und gut im Basteln!



  Stimmt das is ne gute Idee, werd am WE dann mal schauen ob ich so einen bekomme  Danke!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

bidde


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

So wie der Mugen auf dem Bild verbaut wurde, passt er doch ohne Probleme ins Gehäuse, oder ?
Es würde imo vollkommen reichen, den Lüfter am Kühlkörper um 180 Grad zu drehen und quasi "saugend", also wie auf 'nem Radiator zu montieren, wie du es beschrieben hast:


> Ich werd dann wahrscheinlich den CPU Lüft und Gehäuse Lüfter hinten nach draußen absaugen lassen, oder sollte man das nich?


Das sollte doch mit den Halteklammern kein Problem sein ?
Dazu dann natürlich die normale Belüftung, also vorne unten rein und hinten oben raus...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Ja das ginge, nur dann wäre die Kühlleistung nicht besser als bei nem Boxed. Bei Turmkühlern (oder generell) empfiehlt es sich den Lüfter hineinblasend zu montieren.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ja das ginge, nur dann wäre die Kühlleistung nicht besser als bei nem Boxed. Bei Turmkühlern (oder generell) empfiehlt es sich den Lüfter hineinblasend zu montieren.


Ausprobieren . Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Kühlleistung so viel schlechter wird... Bei Radiatoren wird die Leistung ja sogar besser ?
Bis zum WE wärs auf jeden Fall nen Versuch wert.

(Ansonsten geht mir dieser neue, schmale ATX Faktor, bei dem die 3 rechten Schrauben ausgespart wurden, tierisch auf die Nüsse .
Da siehste mal, wozu das führt.)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



> Ausprobieren . Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Kühlleistung so viel schlechter wird... Bei Radiatoren wird die Leistung ja sogar besser ?
> Bis zum WE wärs auf jeden Fall nen Versuch wert.


 Ich hab's schon ausprobiert.  Ist aber auch kein geheimnis.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Mir ist's schon neu  ... Naja, ich werd' das in 2 Wochen am Thor's Hammer mal testen .


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Viel Spaß, ich hab's zwangsgetestet.  Bin von Haf 922 in ein kleines Lian Li A05 umgezogen, bei dem das Mainboard um 180° gedreht wird, so wie auch die Richtugn der Gehäuselüfter. Da ich keine Lust hatte den Kühler zu demontieren, habe ich nur den Lüfter umgedreht. Ergebnis waren über 50° im Idle. Jetzt hab ich wieder 35°. Im Haf hatte ich sogar Tiefstemperatur von 30° in Windows.


----------



## Bruce112 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

normal reicht der boxed kühler aus ,nur eben etwas laut 
für standarttakt.

und in der bild ,sollte genau umgekehrt sein .
anderfalls den mugen lüfter unten befestigen .wenns an die speicher kommt .
hast du wenigstens diese Methode Patentiren lassen .


----------



## BMW M-Power (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Das könnte man zwar machen, dass man den Lüfter saugend montiert. Jedoch macht es wenig sinn, erstens weil die Kühlleistung des Kühlers nicht mehr stimmt, und zweitens weil der Hintere Lüfter dann eig. unnutz ist, so das man diesen dann auch raus machen kann.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Das könnte man zwar machen, dass man den Lüfter saugend montiert. Jedoch macht es wenig sinn, erstens weil die Kühlleistung des Kühlers nicht mehr stimmt, und zweitens weil der Hintere Lüfter dann eig. unnutz ist, so das man diesen dann auch raus machen kann.



So wie es jetzt ist, ist's aber auch nicht gerade besser, oder ? 
Hätte das als Übergangslösung bis zum Wochenende empfohlen, dann kommt ja die 92mm Lüfter Bastelaktion . KLar, den 120er im Heck könnte man dann auch gut weglassen.
Der Knackpunkt grad ist doch, dass du keine vernünftige Entlüftung des Gehäuses hast.


----------



## Nasenbär (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Ich hab da auch mal ne Frage zu dem Thema, wenn man den Kühler von der CPU löst, müsste man dann nicht jedes Mal neue Wärmleitpaste auftragen?

Weil .. ich hab gestern auch mit Müh und Not  nen Arctic Cooler Pro *blah blubb* verbaut und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den "kühltechnisch" richtig verbaut habe.
Daher wollte ich den noch einmal umdrehen, was aber bedeuten würde, dass ich den Kühlkörper von der CPU lösen muss und einmal um 180° drehe.
Das Wärmepad sollte dann doch "hinüber" sein oder?


----------



## kress (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Ja, es ist ratsam, immer neue WLP zu nehmen wenn man den Kühler abnimmt. Das Wärmeleitpad hat sich ja verflüssigt, womit du es mit einem Tuch abwischen kannst.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



> Das Wärmepad sollte dann doch "hinüber" sein oder?


 probier's aus! Und check anschließend die Temperaturen mit Coretemps, wenn alles im Grünen Bereich ist, lasse es so! 

Ist natürlich nicht ideal zum übertakten das ganze!


----------



## Nasenbär (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Was ich bisher über den Artic Cooler gelesen habe, war doch sowieso in der Art, dass der nur begrenzt zum Übertakten geeignet ist.

Außerdem limitiert in meinem System derzeit sowieso die Graka, da brauch ich ans Übertakten nicht zu denken.

Achja unter Vollast erhitzt sich die CPU so auf 51°. Desktop-Betrieb um die 40°.

Ist ein Phenom II x4 955 BE.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Also dann probier's aus. Hab ich auch schon des öfteren gemacht. Natürlich nicht bei meinem Gaming-Rechner.


----------



## Meli-Maus (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Hallo ihr!

Nochmal vielen Dank für die hilfe!

Ich hab jetzt ein wenig gefummelt und habe nun den Lüfter so drauf, das er auf den RAM sitzt... passt doch noch so gerade mit hin und her schieben...

Nun der CPU ist unter Voll-Last auf 51° ist das für den Mugen mit dem 955er okay? Oder viel zu schlecht? Bleibt da noch Luft zum übertakten?


Viele liebe Grüße
Meli


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

normal wäre eher 45-46° lt. Statistik der PCGH, aber das hängt auch stark von dem Lüfter ab.

bisschen ocen kannst du, aber das bringt dir kaum Leistungs zuwachs. Bei 3,9Ghz bringt der 955BE gerade mal 3-5Frames mehr in Anno1404, welches ja noch am ehesten von einer starken CPU profitiert. bei anderen Spielen wäre der unterschied noch geringer..


----------



## Rolk (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> ...bisschen ocen kannst du, aber das bringt dir kaum Leistungs zuwachs. Bei 3,9Ghz bringt der 955BE gerade mal 3-5Frames mehr in Anno1404, welches ja noch am ehesten von einer starken CPU profitiert. bei anderen Spielen wäre der unterschied noch geringer..


 
Das ist jetzt aber zu sehr verallgemeinert. 

Es gibt durchaus Spiele, die 20% mehr Takt in 20% mehr Flps umsetzen können. Vorausgesetzt die GPU spielt mit natürlich. Anno 1404 würde ich auch nicht unbedingt als Maßstab für übertacktete AMD CPUs heranziehen. Aus irgendwelchen Gründen kommt das Spiel mit Intel CPUs besser zurecht wie mit AMD CPUs. Core2Quads ausgenommen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Ne ne, mein lieber. Da bin ich gar nicht deiner Meinung. Das was du beschreibst trifft wohl auf Intel-CPUs zu, nicht aber auf AMD. 

Ich zitiere später aus mal einen Artikel der PCGH. Bin noch im Büro..^^


----------



## Rolk (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Na schön, hier mal ein kleiner Schwank aus meinen "reichhaltigen" Benchmark Erfahrungen:

System: Athlon II X2 250, GTX260, 4GB RAM, Windows XP Pro, Auflösung: 1280x1024, kein FSAA/AF

*Farcry 2 Benchmark Demo:*

@Standart
Average Framerate.........46,95 Flps
Max. Framerate..............67,52 Flps
Min. Framerate...............35,24 Flps

@3,66 GHz
Average Framerate.........48,17 Flps (+3%)
Max. Framerate..............73,64 Flps (+9%)
Min. Framerate...............39,27 Flps (+11%)


*Resident Evil 5 Benchmark Demo (2. Test)*

@Standart
Average Framerate.........50,7 Flps
Min. Framerate..............42,7 Flps
Max. Framerate...............68,5 Flps

@3,66 GHz
Average Framerate.........62,4 Flps (+23%)
Min. Framerate..............52,5 Flps (+23%)
Max. Framerate...............84,1 Flps (+23%)


*X3 Terran Conflict Rolling Demo*

@Standart
Average Framerate.........57,9 Flps
Min. Framerate..............11,0 Flps
Max. Framerate...............181,0 Flps

@3,66 GHz
Average Framerate.........70,1 Flps (+21%)
Min. Framerate..............14,0 Flps (+27%)
Max. Framerate...............191,0 Flps (+6%)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger Kühler für 955BE oder Boxed?*

Danke, damit bestätig sich das ja.


----------

